# What happens on a rainy day



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

What does everyone think? Took me 30 min tops hand wrapping it.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks good so far...Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

If someone near crestview stocked k guides it would be done :/


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm hearing that a lot lately. My friend is having the same problem. Good luck.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Paul darby has double foot black in stock in fwb..otger than that you have to go to the rod room in ob..or order em


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Does he have all sizes in double foot I'm looking to build a jigging rod


----------

